# How do I disconnect the automated spoiler on my 02 VW Beetle??



## TXlovebug (Aug 3, 2008)

Any ideas on how to disengage/disconnect the rear glass spoiler that goes up and down automatically according to speed? This is a useless luxury feature that only causes a lot of noise and headache.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: How do I disconnect the automated spoiler on my 02 VW Beetle?? (TXlovebug)*

There are two wires to cut, that stops the spoiler from going back down, and then you have manual control. The switch is under the steering column, right near your left knee. Reach under there and feel around, you'll find it. Raise the spoiler, and keep it up. Your spoiler light will flash ALL the time like this, but it stops the automatic function entirely- for "down" direction only. So once it goes up, never comes down unless you MANUALLY retract it. 
To get to the wires, go inside the rear tailgate and remove the two screws in the hand holds. Pull the cover off from the handholds, and push it off of the window sill. Looking up, the motor is on the passenger side of the tailgate. There is a short harness that goes between the motor and the rest of the harness, it can be unplugged and removed from the car if you really just want to disable it altogether. Or you can cut two wires for the above setup:
(from http://www.newbeetle.org)
http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=14620


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: How do I disconnect the automated spoiler on my 02 VW Beetle?? (zeusenergy)*

It looks better up, and saves the car from crashing at semi-high speeds.


----------

